

Saturn moon may have hidden ocean  - gps408
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7307584.stm

======
ghiotion
James Cameron did a visually breathtaking, 3D take at the end of his "Aliens
of the Deep" about a hypothetical alien civilization living in Titan's oceans.
Presumably, they were getting their energy from the thermal vents on the ocean
floor.

